# Website not displaying properly in Safari



## MargyL (Aug 22, 2011)

I have created a website using MS Publisher 2007 which displays correctly in Interent Explorer but does not display the same in Safari.

The site was designed with has a cream background & has a centre text box with a white background. The website address is www.hk-lawrence.com. In Safari, the text box colour shows as cream and there are the words "Text Box" showing at the top of each page before the title.

Can anybody advise? 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

The words "text box" are an alternative for this image: http://www.hk-lawrence.com/index_files/image4210.gif

In publisher find where that image is it and try adjusting the properties.... (upload the image as well just to be sure :grin

I don't use publisher so I cant provide you a step by step solution for publisher...

IF you are unable to solve it with that information let me know and we can edit the code to get it working.


----------



## MargyL (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction, I deleted the reference which seemed to work.

Do you know if the is an alternative to <--[if IE]> that is recognised by Safari? Interent explorer works ok with this statement but Safari just ignores it?

Thanks
Regards


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Browser hacks are looked down upon although they do exist....

Javascript: JavaScript - Browser detect

A few if() statements can be quite powerful....

CSS: » Targeting Safari 3 with CSS and JavaScript: Safari3 Hacks & Filters :: CSS, JavaScript and XHTML Explained

Chances are, if you need to use browser hacks you need to restructure your site.

aside from IE that is, they are arrogant and don't follow W3C.

*If you have a chance check out this page: [Invalid] Markup Validation of http://www.hk-lawrence.com/ - W3C Markup Validator

IT will greatly help you improve your cross browser compatibility.*


----------

